

Project: 10 Ideas A Day, For 6 Months - mindcrime
http://fogbeam.blogspot.com/2012/09/project-10-ideas-day-for-6-months.html

======
thejerz
This is an interesting experiment, and please report back in 6 months with
what you learned.

~~~
mindcrime
What I'm really curious to see, is whether or not I can keep generating new
ideas after a day or two. I have this sneaky feeling that I have a certain
well of potential ideas, inspired by things I've seen, read, learned, done,
etc. in my life up to this point, and that that well will be exhausted fairly
quickly. And after that, I am guessing it will be painful to come up with new
ideas...

But, I'm _hoping_ it turns out that "ideas seed other ideas" and that I'll
actually find that doing this leads to an exponential growth of ideas, as
ideas mat with other ideas, and new variations and cross-combinations spawn
and form and emerge. Anyway, time will tell...

~~~
thejerz
Interesting...

Have you thought about what kind of ideas you'll be generating?

